# 1-Aug 14Field/14Hunter at Triangle Archers in Blacksburg, VA



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Triangle Archers is hosting a 14-Field/14-Hunter shoot this Sunday, 1-Aug-2010.

http://www.vfaa.org/Triangle.html

The club has rebuilt 2/3 of the butts this year, using mostly brown insulation board with very LITTLE glue/tar. Please help us break them in this Sunday 1-Aug-2010. Shotgun start at 10am. (the remaining butts are Pacific Bow Butts and Excelsior bales)

Triangle Archers is located between Blacksburg and Christiansburg at 1250 Burley Lane, Blacksburg, VA 24060. 

If there are any questions please let me know.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll be bringing a car load with me most likely


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Also the kitchen will be open for some good hot food. Drinks and snacks on the range. Come on out for a good time and pratice for the up coming VFAA state to be at Walton Park the following week.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Hello Bobby!!*

Me and Zack,THE MAYOR,Stan and a few others plan on being there cant wait, so few places close enough for us to go

thanks Dale


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Brad and Dale good to hear round them up and bring them on. Dale any news on the maybe new range in Beckly. The old one they had there was a super place to shoot. It was about 1 1/2 hours for me.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Beckley*

we are hoping to hear on the lease this week< I allready have 14 bales of excelisor and the belt we just have to get material for frames and get started ! the new location is just off of I64


----------



## Bowman Dan (Feb 15, 2007)

*Ttt*

TTT:wink:


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

A big "Thank You" to all of you that came out to shoot on Sunday. It was great seeing you all there. If you have any suggestions or comments please feel free to send them to me. 

The results are posted here:
http://www.vfaa.org/files/Results_8-1-2010.pdf

We are having another F/H round 29-Aug.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Thanks*

I shot with Roger Lowell and Zack, we had alot of fun! the range is in great shape,our state closed is the same day as your next so hope to see you several times next year

Dale


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*scores*

I didnt see lowell Daniels score it was a 522 dont remember the x count


----------



## Big Chew (Sep 6, 2009)

Had a great time shooting with you Bobby,first class range super nice planning on coming down the 15th


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Must be nice to just come and go as you please. Some people have to work....


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks Mike glade to see all the folks from WV. See if you can bring a car load down on the 15th.


----------

